# Lockanruf Festnetz



## toby (26 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

seit ca. 3 Wochen bekomme ich wöchentlich für 2 Tage immer Anrufe (automatische Stimme). Angeblich hätte ich eine Nachricht erhalten, wie SMS aufs Festnetz. Da ich keinerlei Anrufe  bestätige oder auch annehme ohne Autorisierung habe ich aufgelegt. Nach einer Std. kam wieder die Ansage, dies wiederholte sich 12 mal!!!, immer Stündlich! Außer ab 23.00 Uhr - 8.00 Uhr. Aber pünktlich um 8.00 Uhr ging es los (am Feiertag), und das wöchentlich!

Ähnlicher Inhalt:

Sie haben eine Nachricht erhalten, ihre Telefonnummer ist: XXXXXX
um die Nachricht abzurufen wählen sie die Taste 1


Was sind das für Anrufe?

Ich selber denke nur an Betrug um auf teuere Telefonnummern umzuleiten oder mit dem wählen der Taste 1 zu bestätigen dass man noch mehr Werbeanrufe bekommt.

Ich selber habe selten mal eine Mitteilung als SMS auf das Festnetztelefon bekommen, aber da wurde die Ansage sofort ohne bestätigen mitgeteilt.

Bis jetzt wurde ich wenig mit Cold Calls und Betrugsanrufen belästigt, ein paar Anrufe im Monat, hin und wieder mit: "Sie haben gewonnen usw." SKL lässt mich seit 2 Jahren in Ruhe, habe auf Unterlassungsklage gedroht. Nur ich finde dies als Nötigung und auch als Körperverletzung, ich arbeite vorwiegend Spätabends und nachts, wenn mich jemand mit solchen Anrufen morgens belästigt und aus den Schlaf bringt ist das körperlich schädigend.

Was sind das für Anrufe, wer steckt dahinter? Hat jemand gleiche Erfahrung?

Habe selber online ermittelt bin aber nicht weitergekommen, den MCID bei der T-com zu ermitteln ist mir zu kostspielig.

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe…

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Toby


----------

